
Learn Anatomy Faster - artur_makly
https://www.kenhub.com/
======
aq3cn
Does this web app suport brain anatomy in detail, I mean naming each and every
fissure and sulci? Also being able to be fmri, mri, ecg recording of brain
would be intesting. I also like to learn what type of or shape of neuron exist
at particular location in brain.

~~~
gingerlime
Hey there! I'm on the technical side at Kenhub, but I've asked Dimitrios --
one of the professors on our content team -- to reply:

"We cover most of the gross anatomy of the brain. Our
atlas/videos/quizzes/articles describe the vast majority of the gyri and sulci
as well as the internal structures of the brain (hippocampus, basal ganglia
etc).

Pretty recently we have started our new "medical imaging" section where you
can find some cool MRI and CT images of the brain (but no fMRI).

Regarding the morphology of the neurons: unfortunately we don't have this
info. This is pretty hard and even today there are some parts of the human
brain where the accurate cyto-architecture is not known."

Hope this gives you a picture. Feel free to reach out to us via
contact@kenhub.com. We usually reply within a couple of hours or so. Besides
the platform, we offer personalized learning support :)

------
gingerlime
Hey, thanks for posting Kenhub on HN. I'm one of the co-founders. Happy to
answer any questions :)

